# Engravings for your phone battery cover.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If anyone is interested in getting engravings please let me know. I would ask for $25 and that you send me a battery cover or send it to my address (via PM), I will have it done same day and shipped out the next, or you can buy a battery door cover and send it to me.

Send $25 via paypal to b16a2smith @ gmail . com and attach your address, Price includes the shipping back cost.

B16

P.S. I can add other images like the super user logo or an Android. If you post images here make sure they are black and white. As you can see, it is pretty high detail. The picture you see is approximately .25" tall.

To answer questions, you need to re check the OP:

1. Laser Etched, Thunderbolt is plastic and it came out awesome.

2. Bulk, add 10$ per extra cover.

Requests, the black part is the etched part.
View attachment 151

View attachment 153

View attachment 154

Look Close here:
View attachment 155

View attachment 156


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

Would this be possible on the Droid X with its metal door?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

how much would rootzwiki and a batman logo cost?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> Would this be possible on the Droid X with its metal door?


Should be yeah, it will be silver but yeah.



Agt Studly said:


> how much would rootzwiki and a batman logo cost?


Same price.







Just get the image.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Would you do bulk discounts? I've got 3 OG Droid battery covers and a Fascinate cover that I'm interested in having done.


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

What are you using to engrave? Laser or a bit?


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

CM Logo above Rootzwiki logo would rock my face.








If somebody has a cleaner one, that would be better.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

what if i wanted a rabbit logo also?? same price i'll photoshop the location so you can see where if that would be cool...


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

A bit weird I guess... but would you be able to engrave a dummy unit Xoom? It's the exact same externally, but no internal parts.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

trsohmers said:


> A bit weird I guess... but would you be able to engrave a dummy unit Xoom? It's the exact same externally, but no internal parts.


Yes. Why not.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

You think you could etch THIS onto my thunderbolt (ill make the image black and white after you tell me if its eve possible to etch it on).


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

OP updated with other pics


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

You gotta be kidding! I was going to start my own business doing exactly this, even did a poll a couple months ago but feedback wasn't very positive lol. Looks like someone beat me to it







I was gonna do it cheaper too lol







Oh, well


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am working on that now.



Dr. Carpenter said:


> You gotta be kidding! I was going to start my own business doing exactly this, even did a poll a couple months ago but feedback wasn't very positive lol. Looks like someone beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you think there'd be room for two logos on a DInc 2 battery door?


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

U think u would be able to do my power mat door? its the same as the DX one but alil thicker? Also i want the rootzwiki.com and SyNiK4L above it? Possible?


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

My school's auto shop has a laser engraver, but I'll need permission from the shop class teacher to start an engraving business...


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Or you just don't tell him its a business...


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> I am working on that now.


I wish you the best of luck with it







With the less-than-encouraging response I got, I couldn't justify the investment based on engraving phones alone. I'm currently looking into other markets, we'll see. Mostly, I would just like to have the engraver to play around with lol.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you still doing this?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did anyone have their DX battery door done? Interested to see how that would turn out.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

This actually looks really appealing


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

Still doing this?


----------

